# My Killer Clown 2010



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ooooo, he's turning out really great. The eyes and teeth really catch your attention. I love the big bulbous nose too. Thanks for all the pics. I've got a carnival theme coming up next year and he's inspiring. 

BTW there's a Circus Props thread started a while back under the Prop Section. I think you should post a link to your thread there so more people will find it.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

whoa, that is going to be a clowntastic prop. i can't wait to see more. post updates please


----------



## TheHauntedDesk (Sep 27, 2010)

nice! how did u get the eyes?


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

*HERE IS HOW I MADE IT

So far I have been using:

- Chicken wire
- Iron wire
- Masking tape
- Universal glue
- Old newspaper
- Darwi Classic - self-hardening modeling paste:
http://www.polymerclay.com.au/dar-darwi-classic-airdrying-modelling-paste-p-1428.html 
- Cardboard
- Kind of Gouache
- Water color varnish
- Acrylic colors

First I made this head out of chicken wire and iron wire. Then I did
cut holes there, where the mouth and eyes would be. After that I
did the nose and put it in its place with iron wire:*










*Then I did the eyes. I made kind of chicken wire bulbs, then I did fill
them with with old newspaper, covered it all first with masking tape and
then that modeling paste:*









*
When the modeling paste was dry I painted them:*










*And after that, the next day, I did cover them with water color varnish.

And teeth. First I made separate teeth as seen in the pic. They are made of
modeling paste and have iron wire inside. When they were dry I took
some cardboard and did put those teeth to it as seen in the pic (it is not
easy to explain this in English ) And And then covered the gingival part with 
modeling paste. When it all was dry I did first paint them and then cover
with varnish:*



















*Here you can see, how I did put those eyes and teeth there, where
they should be. I did that with iron wire and masking tape. I put masking
tape there first so, that the edges of the holes would be tidy. And filled the 
nose bulb with old newspaper:*



























(As you can see I broke one tooth.)

*And then I did fill the whole head with old newspaper. After that I did cover the
whole thing with masking tape:*


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

*Here are the head and hands. Head with paint:*



















*And hands. First I did 5 fingers and the... handhand part, then I filled
fingers with old newspaper and put them in their place. After that
I filled the handhand part with old newspaper too. After that I covered it
all with masking tape. Then I painted them:*




























*


----------



## ezdoesit-tn (Oct 26, 2009)

*WoW!*

That looks really cool! I've been thinking about doing some evil clown work, have some props but have not put them out as a group... this is giving me some ideas! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

*And here is, how I made the shoes:




























And here the head with hair:




























And now I have to wait couple of weeks before I can put it all together,
and see, how he is, when he is standing! 
*
*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

one word sums it up...WOW....that is talent


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

Testing my signature


----------



## phil121 (Oct 25, 2009)

just amazing Ecula, its great what people can do with a bit of paper and wire.
Thanks
Phil


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

*And here are his clothes waiting for the "blood" to dry *


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i can't wait to see eculas clown all assembled


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

*And now he's ready. My man standing! I have to say, I like him!*


















*
So, that's it  Hope you like him too.*

*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

eculs, he turned out wonderful. i like him too


----------



## baboomgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

Im not big on clowns BUT he looks awesome!... I have a question..actually a few... what is modeling "paste"??? Can you compare it to something as far as consistency? I have used modeling clay, papier mache, celluclay, paper clay...but never heard of this. Can it be purchased at craft stores, like Michaels or Hobby Lobby( maybe someone from US can answer this)? I saw that its was listed as AU cost but just wondering what the american version/cost may be. How does it work compared to the things listed above? 
PS You gave me a fabulous solution for shoes for one of my props...tyvm!


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

baboomgirl said:


> Im not big on clowns BUT he looks awesome!... I have a question..actually a few... what is modeling "paste"??? Can you compare it to something as far as consistency? I have used modeling clay, papier mache, celluclay, paper clay...but never heard of this. Can it be purchased at craft stores, like Michaels or Hobby Lobby( maybe someone from US can answer this)? I saw that its was listed as AU cost but just wondering what the american version/cost may be. How does it work compared to the things listed above?
> PS You gave me a fabulous solution for shoes for one of my props...tyvm!


*Well... I think it might be precisely the same thing as the clay you're using.
I guess you call it clay there overseas. It is easy to use, not too soft. Dries
fast. I think it costs about 7-10 euros here in Finland. So it isn't that expensive.

Sorry for taking so long to answer. I've been super busy with my decorations.

And, you're welcome. Happy I could help!*

*


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That is quite a clown, Ecula Very nice work


----------



## Finn (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks great. When I first saw the pictures I thought it was a costume. The stance is perfect.


----------



## Joiseygal (Jun 10, 2009)

You did a great job...I love him!


----------



## undead_october (Nov 18, 2010)

This is really good work. Just using the masking tape as a outside layer is a great and easy idea. Easier than paper macheing, claying or latexing anyway...

Great post..


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

WOWZER! I don't get the whole fearing of clowns thing but this could make me so. Awesome prop!


----------



## backyardbutcherprops (Aug 15, 2009)

great job!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

